

26-year old iconoclast Steve Jobs' address to the Academy of Achievement in 1982 - tuxguy

#steve #jobs steve-jobs #wisdom #advice #brilliant #innovative #audio #academy_of_achievement #26-year-old-steve-jobs #apple<p>http://soundcloud.com/ashish007/26-year-old-iconoclast-steve<p>Steve Jobs' commencement speech at Stanford in 2005 is widely known, but this short 7 min audio of 26-year old Jobs, when he addressed the Academy of Achievement in 1982 is not that known, but full of his trademark brilliant insights, wisdom , humour, wit &#38; even some self-deprecation.
It just blows my mind that even at 26, before having kids, he was so wise &#38; almost sage like in his insights, but also was witty, funny &#38; self-deprecating<p>At ~ 5:30, he comes across like a true humanist &#38; world citizen, with concern not for a company, country, but for the entire world as a whole<p>A must listen... listening to his address is probably the best 7 minutes i have spent in my life :)<p>What does it mean to be intelligent &#38; creative
1. Get different experiences &#38; make new connections among those unique experiences
2. Ability to zoom out 
3. Going to Paris &#38; be a poet for a few years
4. Go to a 3rd world (developing) country &#38; see (suffering) lepers
5. Fall in love with two people at once :)
6. Try LSD ? [a]
7. Sit down &#38; talk with a Zen Buddhist
8. We "take" from a giant pool of things (food, clothes, language, math) ..
to be able to put something back in that pool is the most ecstatic feeling in the world 
9. Being a guardian of (Mother) Earth for future generations<p>I am sad like everybody else, but i believe Jobs' spirit will continue to live on &#38; inspire millions of people world over, for generations to come.<p>RIP Steve
My thoughts &#38; prayers are with your family &#38; loved ones.<p>( Source : http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/pagegen/brochure/p3.html
http://www.achievement.org/newsletter/audio/jobs-aud.mov<p>came to know about it via padmanabhan01's comment
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2947325 )
======
tuxguy
Just saw another brilliant Jobs quote, circa 1991, via my svlug friend Rick
Moen.

I think one of the things that really separate us from the higher primates is
that we are tool builders. I read a study that measured the efficiency of
locomotion for various species on the planet. The condor used the least energy
to move a kilometre,and humans came in with a rather unimpressive showing
about a third of the way down the list. It wasn't too proud of a showing for
the crown of creation. So, that didn't look so good -- but somebody at
_Scientific American_ had the insight to test the efficiency of locomotion for
a man on a bicycle, and a man on a bicycle -- a human on a bicycle -- blew the
condor away, completely off the top of the charts. And that's what a computer
is to me. A computer is the most remarkable tool that we've ever come up with,
and it's the equivalent of a bicycle for our minds. \-- Steve Jobs, 1991

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob_GX50Za6c>

